# Does my Blood Parrot have HIH?



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I know these are bad pics, but I think my parrot may have hole in the head. Can anyone tell from these pics?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks like it to me.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

How should I treat? I do not have a quarantine tank, and I hate to add anything to the water after working so hard to get it right. Does salt help?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You don't treat HITH with salt or in a separate tank, so you're fine.

HITH is caused by a few things, but dietary deficiency is the main one. Lack of phosphorus, calcium, & vitamin D causes it in many cichlids and other fish. Fix that and you fix HITH.
On our archive page you can find an article called "A treatment for HLLE" which covers a lot of the details. There is a human dietary supplement for these things which you can also feed them to fix it, but the name of it eludes me at the moment. I _think_ it starts with an F or a P, and I know you can get it at WalMart and any other big pharmacy or healthfood store. Nuts. I don't know why I can't remember the name when I need it.
No matter; do what Solar-ton says and your fish should be fine.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

OK...maybe I am blind, but where is the archgive page?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Go to the "Fish Profiles and Articles" forum then scroll down to "Diseases and Treatments".

You kind of have to overlook Old Salt sometimes. He gets a bit ahead of himself. He's just a MOD afterall..... You can't expect much.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow...that is some recipe. You guys are trying to get me divorced...lol.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

ron v said:


> You kind of have to overlook Old Salt sometimes. He gets a bit ahead of himself. He's just a MOD afterall..... You can't expect much.



Dude are you serious?


BTW your parrot is a cutie!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> Dude are you serious?
> !


Of course I'm not serious.


----------

